# Seeking Denver area gamers



## Sagrabah (Jul 20, 2007)

We just lost a player and are now seeking a replacement or two.  We game in the central Denver area and try for once a week on an agreeable week night.  We're currently finishing a previous Eberron game and will probably start a new game when we find  new players.  We all like the tactics of the 3.5 combat system and we have a good time with minis (we sometimes just have minis skirmishes too).  We tend to be pretty light hearted about the whole gaming business and keep it a little social.  

I figure if it looks like you'd be a good fit for our group we'll do a kind of no-obligation introductory game to see if your gaming style gels with ours.


----------

